# Antec 1200 Review and Mods by CyberDruid



## CyberDruid (Jul 9, 2009)

This mod is sponsored in part by 



*Function13* contacted me about doing an Antec 1200 mod.

I am a big fan of Antec and have built maybe ten Antec 900 mods since that case was released. This will be my firs A1200 and also my first sponsored mod. I've watched Lamptron grow in the past two years and I feel they are an ideal sponsor for CyberDruidPC/Waterputer. 

I am excited to be working with Andy from Lamptron and look forward to see what Lamptron can do for us on this build.

Let me start by posting up some vids I took of unboxing the A1200 and the subsequent review and discussion of the A1200 and it's potential for modification into a Liquid Cooled showpiece for *Function13*

UnBoxing

PreMod Discussion

 Case Breakdown

 HDD Caddy Breakdown

 Fan Mod Discussion

 Rad and Pump Mounted

More to follow 

_Synopsis_

Liquid Cooling: HeatKiller 3.0 CPU WaterBlock, Factory eVGA GTX295 WaterBlock, MCP655 Vario, ThermoChill PA120.3, CDPC WaterFall Reservoir, BitsPower Compression Fittings and 7/16" ID MasterKleer Tubing

Case Mods: Radiator Mount, Pump Mount, Flip HDDs in Stock Caddies to stealth cabling, Change Big Boy 200mm Fan LEDs to Red. Change out existing fans to Red LED but preserve stock speed controls.

I am only performing the LC conversion and the specified mods. I am not installing the X58 mobo or the gigantic and hugely expensive GFX card so the loop needs to be user friendly.


----------



## CyberDruid (Jul 9, 2009)

Somewhere in that jumble of pictures is a mod fermenting...

After some gyrations Plan A was chosen and the PA120.3 went on the back. This proved to be the most reasonable approach (something new for me).





































More on that deeper in the thread.

Basicallya simple (elegant?) method of securing the PA120.3 to the case and a custom pump bracket to facilitate the loop.


----------



## CyberDruid (Jul 9, 2009)

Reserved for more pictures


----------



## Th0rn0 (Jul 9, 2009)

Nice vids Cyberdroodz. Sub'd


----------



## MoonPig (Jul 9, 2009)

Yep, very informative. 

Starting to think how i turn a room in my house into a workshop without the parents realising... lol.


----------



## CyberDruid (Jul 9, 2009)

Just received the radiator finally (last to arrive of course) and it's now clear as mud that top mounting the radinternally will not meet the client's spec. He wants a Waterfall res and there will simply not be room for that 2 HDD caddies and any optical drives...a PA with fan will occupy all of two optical bays and that puts the DVD slap up against a fan. And the PA is so long that there is no way to notch the res around it or make it work like that. 

So the rad will get mounted externally.

This introduces some clearance issues with running dual monitors (need clearance to the DVI ports on the GTX295). So it will have to be stood off from the chassis on the rear panel about 3"

I'll be moving fast on this as it must ship no later than the 17th and I just now received the parts.

Time frame is do-able, as long as I do not have to order anything unexpected at the last minute.


----------



## Sasqui (Jul 9, 2009)

CyberDruid said:


> This introduces some clearance issues with running dual monitors (need clearance to the DVI ports on the GTX295). So it will have to be stood off from the chassis on the rear panel about 3"



Would two rad-boxes stacked give you the 3"?

Looking forward to pics!


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jul 9, 2009)

Its always nice to see you tinkering with summat Cyber.

I just got a PA120.3 off the moonpig,what a lovely thing.I just gotta work out how to fit this Phat beastie in my case.


----------



## dcf-joe (Jul 9, 2009)

I use an Antec 1200 for my rig that is detailed on the left. I love everything about the case. I have done no mods to it, but I am anxious to see what can be done with it.


----------



## MKmods (Jul 9, 2009)

subscribed


----------



## CyberDruid (Jul 9, 2009)

Well the rad is mounted...it went as originally planned using all thread rod, stop nuts and sections of heavy wall aluminum tube. 

And I've desoldered and resoldered the leads from the old fans to the new fans so as to be able to use all the factory speed controls.

Right now I am working on a bracket for the MCP 655 similar to one I used in a TJ-07 a while back. I want the tubing runs to be direct and out of the way.


----------



## CyberDruid (Jul 10, 2009)

Getting the simple-looking rad mount together required a lot of different operations.

First I had to cannabalize the speed control lead from a stock fan and graft it onto the replacement fan.

















That's pretty much what I have to do to all the fans. But I needed this one done so I could get the rad mounted.





Heavy wall tube spacer is to keep the fan from being crushed when I tighten it down to support the rad.










Basic idea...tubes under compression will take the side load of the PA120.3 and keep perpendicular to the chassis.





Tubes and all thread cut to length





Die to clean up the threads





Tapping the PA120.3





Stop nut behind the rad housing is what takes the load and will not tear out like the thin metal of the rad housing.





As you can see in the vid in the OP this is really stiff and strong.





Simple but have you seen this before? I haven't.


----------



## CyberDruid (Jul 10, 2009)

The client sent the PSU along as well so I could be sure to accomodate it when mounting the pump and plumbing the loop





Thankfully it's a standard form factor and not the new extra huge size PSU.





Sporty





Seems obvious that the pump outlet needs to be right in line with the PA rad  port.





Like right here...with the outlet being just above the PSU





I can do that 




















Straight shot down from the Waterfall reservoir in the top of the case and straight shot to the rad for the minimum of tubing and clutter.





Outlet from the rad can go like this with a T allowing for an easy drain port





Or like this through the lowest PCI slot.





Either way it hits this first





Exit port from the CPU WB drops down to the GFX WB inlet and the GFX outlet goes straight up to the reservoir.





That looks good to me.

More soon


----------



## MKmods (Jul 10, 2009)

while I dont get that warm and fuzzy feeling with  PSs on the bottom it was cool of Antec to add another 120mm fan in the back to help out.
Nicely done CD, beautiful work mounting the Rad.


----------



## CyberDruid (Jul 10, 2009)

It's like they grabbed an Antec 900 in a case stretcher and starting cranking until they got space for another 120mm fan 

Ahead of me I have the HDD flip mod to the Caddies, Changing out the Blue LEDs in the Big Boy 200mm, and sheathing some leads. 

The pump bracket will get drilled out to accept some isolator grommets and I will use longer #10 self tapping screws. The bracket will get painted black and stuck to the case floor with industrial velcro. Not apparent in the pictures one bracket is 1/8" shorter than the other to accomodate the raised stamping in the floor of the case.

And then for my final trick I will build a 3-bay Waterfall reservoir and light it with red LEDs from below. This goes in the very top of the optical bays and I will have to modify the chassis tabs or make grooves in the reservoir..one way or the other..have not decided.

If I had the time and my client had the inclination I would find a better location for a small BluRay drive so he could use all three HDD caddies. I think that would be more show than go...but something about a case with no visible optical drive makes me horny. And I need to accomplish the classic stealth laptop slot loading drive mod 

Anyway back to reality. Shipping date is a firm July 17th so expect to see much progress.


----------



## MKmods (Jul 10, 2009)

dam thats fast.. good luck on that.
(mine needs to be done by then too, (but I had a really big head start)

The pump mounts look sweet.


----------



## Cuzza (Jul 10, 2009)

please tell me the tube isn't going to stay where it is, running through the expansion slot gap?!

anyway, great work escpecially those pump brackets


----------



## twicksisted (Jul 10, 2009)

Awesome work there man 
Looking very good... great to see someone take their time to craft something out and put thought into it like you have. Inspiring me to do my Cosmos S WC loop!


----------



## CyberDruid (Jul 10, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uYk0m8nssUo

I'll add some pics soon.

Basically I've gotten all the weird stuff out of the way...HDD flip drilling and power lead are done.





















Data right angle is the wrong way but it will still work..I am not going to do the final install so it's up to the client to get the right data cabling together.





I modded the power cabling and it shouldbe pretty easy for the client to put this together.









I modded them all even though only one will actually have drives and only two will be in the rig...but now is the time...not later.





The Antec PSU has these molded on beads to secure the sheathing...what a PIMA


































It's all those little never to be seen details that make it what it is

More soon


----------



## MKmods (Jul 10, 2009)

dont forget I have those backwards sata cables if you need.


----------



## twicksisted (Jul 10, 2009)

awesome bro... real inspiration right there!


----------



## MoonPig (Jul 10, 2009)

Everytime i looks at this, i want my room to be done and plastic to arrive so i can mod again.

I seriously want a mod-room like you... lol. Jealously? Yes!


----------



## overclocking101 (Jul 10, 2009)

Wow this. Is comi g along nicely! Do u know of a place those sata plug ins can be bought I want to mod my psu so my hdds plug in like that


----------



## CyberDruid (Jul 10, 2009)

I just rob them off extra PSU leads lol but I think Performance-PCs might stock them.



































In reverse order just to shake it up


----------



## overclocking101 (Jul 10, 2009)

Wow this. Is comi g along nicely! Do u know of a place those sata plug ins can be bought I want to mod my psu so my hdds plug in like that


----------



## CyberDruid (Jul 10, 2009)

I just rob them off Molex to SATA adapters that often ship with motherboards. Try Performance PCs

Here's a vid of the completed HDD flip mod

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7azyfK3-hx0


----------



## steelkane (Jul 11, 2009)

nice project. looks awesome


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 11, 2009)

First time I have looked at this thread and I have to say very nice job. Looks like its going to be a very clean build, I really like the little touched you have added, even not being a fan of the case its self I got to say, this build should turn out great. Too bad you can't find a way to fit that rad inside to make it look really sleek, but I suppose thats almost impossible with that front drop on the case itself and a 120.3 rad.


----------



## CyberDruid (Jul 11, 2009)

I could stuff a PA120.3 in the top but then the first three optical bay spaces are taken. I have some pics I took of different arrangements I might post up. At anyrate ANtec makes a rad just for this case that mates to the 200mm fan. So it is entirely possible to make it all work out.


----------



## kyle2020 (Jul 11, 2009)

Christ, im going to have to subscribe to this - your work is just so creative and the way you wrk around problems as if they were nothing is astonishing.


----------



## CyberDruid (Jul 11, 2009)

I have a lot ahead of me. First order of business is to get the shop cleaned and back into shape. Then I need to start on the reservoir.


----------



## Sean8 (Jul 11, 2009)

Every topic you make amazes me, can't wait for more updates!


----------



## CyberDruid (Jul 11, 2009)

I decided to make the res a little different than I usually do. Rather than cut or bend the tabs on the A 1200  Optical Bay I will laminate 3 1.5" strips of .22 acrylic to each side. This will actually make  a couple of things a bit easier because I can drill and tap the strips and not the res body...one less worry. What would be super cool is if there wasenough room to put a DD Delrin Filport right over top of the res...but with the res up top there is no room. I've found that filports into T fittings don't work well at all...surface resistance of the water inhibits the process...with air coming up and fluid going down you need a straight shot.

Lamptron will be sending me some LED lighting for the case so I don't have to fuss with the lighting. a Ring Puk LED light module sitting on top of the optical drive will illuminate the hell out of the res. a 48" long flexible strip of LED lights will get tucked into the flange around the perimeter to offer some optional interior lighting effects. Simple and effective.

Got my shop clean enough to do the acrylic work and got my numbers together for the cut list and now it's time to make some plastic snow.


----------



## CyberDruid (Jul 14, 2009)

*Time to show some work*

Well I've been making good progress and here's some shots of the work.






The hardest part of making something like a bay res is getting all the parts cut to the exact dimensions required. Here I am just checking to make sure I did not have a brainfart at the tablesaw.





















This is directly after glue up...still need to doll it up a bit buit it's done...a 3-bay reservoir with a two level waterfall effect.

Now to change out the Blue LEDs on the Big Boy fan









































Glad I did not screw that up..those fans are not cheap to replace.





One of my signature touches..the _Squid_





Sheathing...I can do this in my sleep...sometimes I think I am...

Lamptron is sending me lights but I needed to get something together now. All I had in stock was a 6 LED UV module...so it was time to change out some more LEDs...to Red.


























































Now to see how that looks under the reservoir













Just a quick test. I still have a few more things to do for the lighting effect to be just right.

More in the nest post. This one is getting full


----------



## DanishDevil (Jul 15, 2009)

That res looks sick right there CD!  I love it.  It goes REALLY well with the front-end of the 1200 surprisingly.  I was like...stealthy black case with acryl, not sure, but it's mint!


----------



## Mark_Hardware (Jul 15, 2009)

Looks sweet man great work. All that tedious work pays off in the end!


----------



## MKmods (Jul 15, 2009)

Looks excellent

Thanks a lot for showing the LED stuff.


----------



## CyberDruid (Jul 15, 2009)

*More mods*

Well I needed to control the rad fans and no where can I find the Rheostat I used to use all the time. Swiftech was the supplier and now they don't even have them. No worries I had something even better in mind. One of my favorite controllers for _stealth mode_ is from Silverstone and the Egg had it in my hands this AM 









You get two sets of controllers and a remote module...more fun





I filed the opening in one of the A1200 PCI Plates to accept a rocker switch for case lighting.





A little more file work got the 3 pots to fit.









This is the paint to use...anything else is just doomed to failure. Self etching and self leveling a matte black that matches the A1200. 





Painted the pots too since they are visible through the window.





Here's the module prepped to paint





Stealthed for mounting right below the factory fan and light control panel on the back.





Ready to stick





Stuck





Contoller leads fish up the blindside





These will get sheathed...soon.





And that's what you see...





Popped a hole in the back under the factory control panel for the rad fan leads





All the stuff back together.

Then I got the pump mount ready for paint.





Bracket gets drilled and tapped the chassis gets grommeted













Okay time for paint





Next?

Well I shortened the pump lead and got that sheathed and now I am going to fill the reservoir and look for leaks. If all is well I'll start on the loop.

I'll take a vid of the waterfall in action so stay tuned


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 15, 2009)

Wow. That's some... I'm speachless... CD, your doing some work that make even a grandma ....  

Awesome work Cd. Glad to be able to watch the rest of this!


----------



## kyle2020 (Jul 15, 2009)

Pictures #9, #10 and #11 - is that some form of molex powered multi 3 pin adapter box thing?


----------



## mlee49 (Jul 15, 2009)

Cyber, where did you get that PCI Fan controller?  I want one w/4 fan controls!!!


----------



## CyberDruid (Jul 15, 2009)

kyle2020 said:


> Pictures #9, #10 and #11 - is that some form of molex powered multi 3 pin adapter box thing?





mlee49 said:


> Cyber, where did you get that PCI Fan controller?  I want one w/4 fan controls!!!



http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811999046

They only have three channels. What I have done in the past is but as many as I need then mount the pots wherever I want...it doesn't matter. You got 7 fans? Buy three controllers and have two extgra channels for whatever. You can control lights with these too.

Just don't overload one channel or it will get really frigging hot. Hence me using one channel per fan although it would be ideal to have all three rad fans on a single knob. I know better...and don't want to burn out the controller doing that.


----------



## mlee49 (Jul 15, 2009)

Thank you, I've been looking for one of these.  I didnt realize what all is included in the packaging, but this is definately what I'm looking for.


----------



## CyberDruid (Jul 15, 2009)

Well I put in a 14 hour day and got the job pretty much done to the point where I can put it in a box and ship it tomorrow. Unfortunately I am having an internet malfunction and cannot wow you with videos and pictures as I'd like. Maybe tomorrow. I blame it on the new router I had to get...it's the obvious suspect.

The reservoir kicks ass. The cabling is all done and lashed down so I am feeling at ease...not only met my Friday deadline...I beat it.


----------



## DanishDevil (Jul 15, 2009)

w00t!  Way to kick it into high gear!  And I think the whole router business is just an excuse to crack open a cold one and marvel in your beauty (which you totally deserve) and upload videos later


----------



## tzitzibp (Jul 15, 2009)

always interesting stuff by CD....


----------



## CyberDruid (Jul 15, 2009)

Finally got some pics and vics uploaded

Antec 1200 Mod Update1

Have many pics uploading so I will be adding them soon 

And it's gotta be a dysfunction between my Edimax Wireless G USB adapter on the SHop rig and the new Belkin Wireless N Router.

The PCI Edimax Wireless G Adapter works fine (in the i7 rig) and uploads at about normal speed. 

I am a little bummed since now I will have to get yet another Wireless router or replace the perfectly good USB adapter with another in the hopes it'll work with the router...This is the part of PC stuff that I have NO enthusiasm for...stuff I don't have a clue how to fix...

Imagine being a "FireDog" or whatever and trying to resolve this issue _without selling the customer another router/adapter_ it wouldn't happen./

Anyhoo I'll be posting up more in a bit.


----------



## CyberDruid (Jul 15, 2009)

*Mod Updates*

Got everything done. Now I just need to get it packed up.

Have a look at what all went down...





Leads from the fan pots squidoo-ed





I checked with a straight edge off the stand offs to make sure the mobo will fit over these cables





The pot leads come out right next to the module up top





Wires? What wires?





Oh those wires...





Another "signature" cable management technique: foam tape the molex stack.





Each Molex to 3-pin adapter connection  is Heatshrinked together...no chance of a short or loose wire.









After a final massage





What does this switch do?





It controls any case lighting you care to add...the switch terminates in a molex connections..plug and play...just stack the connectors onto the switch and control as many LED lights as you like.

Next up the loop!


----------



## CyberDruid (Jul 15, 2009)

*To dah Loop*





I set up the loop without rad or gfx card just to test the res.





Suggested method for filling. I left enough length on the tube from pump to res to accomodate this much extension on the res. When cutting your tube to length to fit the GFX card I suggest you have the res in this postion.

Everybody got absorbent material handy? I can't be held responsible for you shorting out your keyboard....









































And now with flash to capture that effect















Much Hydraulic Energy since there is only the HeatKiller Waterblock resisting the flow. The Variable speed on the pump allows for a full range of emotion from Placid Brook to Category 5 Rapids


----------



## CyberDruid (Jul 15, 2009)

Antec 1200 Mod Update 2


----------



## DanishDevil (Jul 15, 2009)

Good grief!  Well we asked for pictures, and we sure got 'em!  Looks incredible CD!


----------



## kyle2020 (Jul 15, 2009)

Where abouts is the rad being mounted cyber?


----------



## CyberDruid (Jul 15, 2009)

kyle2020 said:


> Where abouts is the rad being mounted cyber?



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EQ5LwAvI0Qs

On the back using one of my "inventions" (thick-wall aluminum tube compressed by all thread rods and nuts)


----------



## CyberDruid (Jul 15, 2009)

Antec 1200 Mod Update 3


----------



## CyberDruid (Jul 15, 2009)

Time to shut down the loop and  pack up the case. AM shipment a day before the deadline is the plan.

Sub my YT channel if you want to see more vids...I have a few more coming up.


----------



## twicksisted (Jul 15, 2009)

how noisy is one of those Reservoir's? looks like itll sound like a river?
I only ask becuase ive never done WC before and want to "wet my feet" soon... and wouldnt want something louder than my fishtank in the room


----------



## CyberDruid (Jul 15, 2009)

twicksisted said:


> how noisy is one of those Reservoir's? looks like itll sound like a river?
> I only ask becuase ive never done WC before and want to "wet my feet" soon... and wouldnt want something louder than my fishtank in the room



It'll make you want to pee.

Antec 1200 Mod Update 4


----------



## CyberDruid (Jul 15, 2009)

And here is a vid of the reservoir...you be the judge: soothing or irritating 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m2VrpRCrYDo


----------



## Soylent Joe (Jul 15, 2009)

CyberDruid said:


> And here is a vid of the reservoir...you be the judge: soothing or irritating
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m2VrpRCrYDo



It'd make me have to go pee a lot 

Are you planning on putting red dye in the water? Having it red probably wouldn't look that good in the res but it'd look great in the internal tubes.


----------



## CyberDruid (Jul 15, 2009)

I'm not planning on doing anything but moving onto the next build. This one is packed ready to ship out. The owner is doing the HW installation and he's going to use PrimoChill Blood Red in the loop. That and red lighting is going to be RED red.


----------



## kyle2020 (Jul 15, 2009)

Just hope he uses enough dye so it doesnt run pink. Hopefully it wont stain the reservoir too.


----------



## Kovoet (Jul 15, 2009)

Man that is looking so good and some awesome detailing.


----------



## twicksisted (Jul 15, 2009)

CyberDruid said:


> It'll make you want to pee.
> 
> Antec 1200 Mod Update 4



well im glad you said that becuase i always imagined WCooling as being the quiet option 

Anyways i think if i got down this route ill be PM'ing you a few to ask for the right res/pump... if not pump / res welded together options


----------



## hv43082 (Jul 16, 2009)

Very nice.  If I have $$$ to splurge on case mod, you would definitely be my builder.


----------



## CyberDruid (Jul 16, 2009)

Aw shucks.

Well TBH I am glad to have that done. The shop is a disaster...It'll take a full day to get it back to normal. Plus with the weekend up I want to do some outdoor activitizing wit mah yoots...

Waiting on some labels to get emailed and then on to the next adventure.


----------



## Cuzza (Jul 16, 2009)

I see you've been busy! That res is very cool. no modding for me, been too busy working on my new car


----------



## CyberDruid (Jul 16, 2009)

Case and stuff has shipped and should arrive tomorrow afternoon. The client was excited and sprung for overnight delivery...and _overpaid me_.

Is this love I am feeling?

Looking forward to his pics and vids.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 16, 2009)

Glad to hear that its all said and done Cd! The case looks amazing and I know the guy is going to be jumping up and down like a little kid when it arrives at his door step.


----------



## CyberDruid (Jul 16, 2009)

First thing that case is going to do is LAN baby...It ought to be stirring a buzz. I gotta get some big vinyl logos cut so the next LAN box can do some advertising.

Great news from Lamptron. UPS should be delivering the lighting today.

Now if I had held to my Friday Deadline I'd have them in the case...so no fault on Lamptron. Just to show my appreciation I'll come up with some interesting way to show the lighting at work tonight in the shop.


----------



## tzitzibp (Jul 16, 2009)

so many great ideas...*envious*....the res looks UNfuckingREAL!!!


Dont know about the guy getting this, but I AM jumping up and down! I need to start modding something!


----------



## CyberDruid (Jul 16, 2009)

Well getting PC enthusiasts enthusiastic is my yob.

I received the box of Red Goodness from Lamptron and now must get off my ass and clean up enough to have a look at what they sent.


----------



## CyberDruid (Jul 17, 2009)

Imageshack is being wierd so I only get this gallery with Thumbnail code...I dunno. Made a little sign out of a piece of scrap 1/4" acrylic and etched Lamptron's logo into it. Then stuck together a quick base and slipped one of the flexible LED lighting strips into the base and _viola_

Lamptron Lighting Vid


----------



## CyberDruid (Jul 17, 2009)

Last Look at the Antec 1200 Mod


----------



## MKmods (Jul 17, 2009)

Huge thanks on the lighting tut


----------



## CyberDruid (Jul 17, 2009)

I decided to screw up a perfectly good sign and painted it with some Crustoleum Satin black to demonstate another wierd effect. I just painted the back and three edges and a three sided border around the logo...waiting for paint to dry but I think it'll look even more red with the black background. Would've been easier to use black shelf lining paper or something  Paint is totally snarled up on the backside but looks good on the front. Whaddya gonna do...I was trying to go too fast for the conditions.


----------



## steelkane (Jul 17, 2009)

pro modding, your fallrez's are awesome


----------



## tzitzibp (Jul 17, 2009)

I have learnt a lot following this through! thank you CD!


----------



## Chryonn (Jul 30, 2009)

CD, those spacer rods you cut for the radiator, what's the diameter of them and the bore size?


----------



## CyberDruid (Aug 6, 2009)

ha HA! This mod is a hit. I've got yet another A1200 on the bench. Just finished a waterfall res for it and am preparing to make up a number of the rad mount kits and pump brackets. I've had a few requests for them so I thought WTH why not take the mounts to the next level. These mounts will feature powdercoated tube sections, Metric or SAE threaded rod that requires no tapping on most rads (TC is the exception) and nice HW. I gotta hope that these ideas take off...otherwise I'll have to get a real job...that would suck.


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 6, 2009)

Sweetness CD! I'm glad to hear that you've been able to get another one of these things going! I hope you can get it all going and no use for a real job!


----------



## MoonPig (Aug 6, 2009)

Wow, cool. This guy having Rads inside?


----------



## tzitzibp (Oct 22, 2009)

waterfall res rule


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Oct 22, 2009)

Now, I freaking hate the Antec 900, 902 and the 1200 - however, I'm _really_ enjoying your thread (as I do with most of your mods!)

_*Subscribed!*_


----------

